
Royal Astronomical Society kills dark energy - ahvetm
http://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2968-explaining-the-accelerating-expansion-of-the-universe-without-dark-energy
======
georgecmu
I love how "a Hungarian-American team" from the article is turned into "Royal
Astronomical Society" by the poster.

